

Obama suggested making it illegal not to vote. How it worked in Australia - elmar
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/11/7155285/australia-compulsory-voting-turnout-midterm

======
MichDoPF
...it's sad that we have to force people to vote.

Depending on the political system it's hard to realize i think.

Personally i would prefer to lower the quotes to found a party and lower the
quotes for a parliament entry of these parties, too.

I think most people don't vote because they've lost confidence.

~~~
mkr-hn
> _Personally i would prefer to lower the quotes to found a party and lower
> the quotes for a parliament entry of these parties, too._

Which country is this? I didn't know there were places where people had to pay
to start a party.

~~~
MichDoPF
Sorry, i didn't explained very well...with quotes i meant obstacles that makes
it hard founding a party.

In some countries you need like 5000 signatures to found a party, that makes
no sense for democracy. :)

~~~
mkr-hn
I assumed quote meant a fee. But signature requirements are even worse. In the
US, a lot of jurisdictions require fees and/or signatures just to run for
local office. Higher level stuff probably does too, but you need millions of
dollars just to have a shot at them.

